# CPC-seaking coding from home



## tarsh24

I have extensive experience in the medical billing field. I have preformed registration, coding, and encountering. Can also work denied or rejected claims. Currently I am working in insurance verifications. I received my CPC in May of 2008, most of my coding experience in the radiology field. My goal is to become an extensive coder with the opportunity to work from home. 

I work best while multi-tasking. In past positions I have risen to lead positions with opportunities to direct others. 

Resume available upon request. Please email me at Tarsh24@hotmail.com 

Tasha Scott CPC


----------



## tarsh24

Tasha C. Scott                                                               2543 E Sweetwater 
Tarsh24@hotmail.com                                                  Phoenix, AZ 85032
                                                                                       602-460-4749

Medical Coding and Billing Specialist
Detail oriented professionally trained in medical administrative support. A successful muti-tasker with expertise in handling complicated assignments and administrative requests. Experienced in all aspects of the medical billing process while maintaining a  low error rate

Key Administrative Skills
ICD9-CM              Medical Terminology          Medical Billing
CPT                       Medical Insurance                Internet Skills
HCPCS                  Online claim submission     10 Key
MS Word               Keyboarding
MS Excel

Professional Experience

Mckesson Specialty Care Solutions                                                Scottsdale, AZ
Reimbursement Specialist                                                              Aug 08- current

	Work directly with cancer patients and oncology offices
	Insurance verifications
	Verify ICD-9 codes 
	Assist supervisor in monitoring all employees
	Train new employees and up-train current employees


Associated Billing Services                                                             Phoenix, AZ
Lead Biller                                                                                    Jan 06- Aug 08

Perform all aspects of the medical billing process:
	register patient demographics 
	post charges on patient accounts
	code radiology reports 
	code pathology reports
	verify all coding completed by other employees
	work electronic (EDI) rejected claims 
	audit employee work
	train new employees





The Wallpaper Company                                                              Scottsdale, AZ
Sales Associate                                                                             May 03- Jan 06

§	maintained high level of customer service to all customers 
§	helped customers with any question/needs
§	handled high level of customer service calls
§	ordered custom interior/wallpaper



Healthcare Certification

Certificate- Certified Professional Coder (CPC)                          May 2008  


Education 


Moon Valley High School-Phoenix, AZ
  General degree, fall 1999- spring 2003

Glendale Community College-Glendale, AZ
   General degree courses, fall 2003-present

L S Coding & Education LLC-Tucson, AZ
    Certificate of completion, fall 2007-spring 2008


----------

